# Mentions seem to be broken



## drothgery (Sep 7, 2012)

At least, if I put @ [person name] in a post, I'm getting a databse error


----------



## darjr (Sep 7, 2012)

[MENTION=360]drothgery[/MENTION]

testing

 [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION]


----------



## darjr (Sep 7, 2012)

drothgery said:


> At least, if I put @ [person name] in a post, I'm getting a databse error




what name were you trying to 'mention'?


----------



## drothgery (Sep 7, 2012)

darjr said:


> what name were you trying to 'mention'?



Insight and hafrogman . I got a database error when I preceded their usernames with an @ in a post.


----------



## darjr (Sep 7, 2012)

[MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION] [MENTION=8858]hafrogman[/MENTION]

Apologies for 'mentioning' you folks, I'm running a test.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 13, 2012)

I had this problem too, trying to mention someone in a PbP game I am in. I was able to work around it by finding his mention number from other posts that had mentioned him successfully. But it used to work automatically for me. Since I spotted this thread, just thought I would mention my experience with it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 15, 2012)

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] car 54 where are you?
test

two days ago i successfully mentioned Glasseye, but it is not working to myself right now.


----------



## Yora (Sep 15, 2012)

Shouldn't this post have resulted in a mention for me?
http://www.enworld.org/forum/new-ho...r-people-already-homebrewing.html#post6014948


----------



## Morrus (Sep 16, 2012)

Yora said:


> Shouldn't this post have resulted in a mention for me?
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/new-ho...r-people-already-homebrewing.html#post6014948




No, a mention needs an @ symbol in front if it.

Like this: [MENTION=6670763]Yora[/MENTION]


----------



## Yora (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh, I assumed that's converted automatically like links.


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 17, 2012)

Yora said:


> Oh, I assumed that's converted automatically like links.



That'd sure be a nuisance for someone whose user name happened to be a normal word.  Think, for example, what would happen to someone with a (perfectly reasonable) user name of "Sword"...

Lanefan


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2012)

Anyone still looking into this?

This post I attempted to mention Systole without success.  Using neither '@' nor the mention tags seems to work.  Would putting mentions into spoilerblocks affect them?


----------



## Lwaxy (Oct 3, 2012)

Someone mentioned me recently and I got the notice just fine.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 3, 2012)

I got one notification today and it was from approx. Sept 28th.... maybe they're working again. Let's try [MENTION=53286]Lwaxy[/MENTION]  and [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] to see


----------



## Lwaxy (Oct 3, 2012)

Got it


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 5, 2012)

hey, [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] how's this working? we could be mean and everybody  mention [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION]. But I would get the blame and get in big trouble, wouldn't eye?


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 5, 2012)

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]
[sblock]Yes, I would blame you,   [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION][/sblock]

Edit: Ok, so my sblock idea isn't the cause.


----------

